# PSI carbide multitip tool WTF



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

I bought the PSI multi tip carbide tool. first thing I noticed is the set screw that holds the bits in the shaft sticks out a good quarter inch which doesn't make any sense to me because if you cut more than 1 inch deep the setscrew hits the wood?!? also no matter what way I hold any of the tips or position them I can't get them to cut for crap. the square bit is supposed to take wood off really well but I can't even get it to cut green poplar AT ALL. it's almost like they forgot to sharpen the bits but they all feel sharp. I'm wondering if anyone has this tool that can help me out?


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Which set are you talking about? PSI has other sets too, so not sure which set giving you problems. Just like traditional turning tool there is a learning curve to using them correctly. Of course not all traditional turning tools not top of the line same can be said about carbide cutters!

Ultra carbide Chisels
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LXPMSET.html

Carbide Multi-Bit Chisels
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LXMSET.html


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

the second one


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Get a shorter set screw.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What's your lathe speed and what diameter are you turning? I'm wondering if you are turning too slow.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

After reading instructions you need a lot of practice with this tool looking at how much tool extends over the tool rest illustrated in the diagrams. Depending upon what you are turning (boxes, small candy dishes) tool reach over the tool rest not a big deal except for that hex screw. Average spindle turning ops (pens, game calls, and other projects) tool control could be an issue regardless of lathe speed. Again that protuding hex screw limit tool control and un safe.

http://www.pennstateind.com/library/LXMSET_INS.pdf

If really not happy with that tool kit see about getting your money back.

Good luck!


----------

